# Mit dem BB von Falkenstein bis Surendorf...von Flop bis Top!!!



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Moin#h 
Ich war heute mit meinem BB unterwegs, und wie in einem anderen Thema angekündigt sollte die Kieler Förde im Bereich Falkenstein das Ziel sein.
Bin dort gegen 9.45 Uhr aufgeschlagen und um 10.15 Uhr war das BB auch schon im Wasser. Mein Ziel war der Bereich vor der Fahrrinne, wo man mit 15-16 Metern Wassertiefe rechnen kann. Ein 40 Gramm Pilker und eine Dorschfliege sollten mir eigentlich Erfolg bringen, aber Pustekuchen. Ich war bis 14.15 Uhr auf dem Wasser und hab alles mögliche probiert, ohne das auch nur ein einziger Zupfer zu verzeichen war. Das war schon irgendwie frustrierend.:c  Was tun ?! Erst habe ich daran gedacht nach Hause zu fahren, aber dann hätte sich die weite Anfahrt ja überhaupt nicht gelohnt. Hab mich dann dazu entschlossen nach Surendorf zu fahren, und mir dort wenigstens mal den Strand anzuschauen.

Eigentlich tolle Bedingungen in der Kieler Förde, aber es sollte noch besser kommen.


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Ich hab dann die Rückbank meines Golfs umgeklappt und das BB aufgepumpt verstaut. 
Die Wegbeschreibung zum Surendorfer Strand habe ich flux aus dem - Deckung , Söhnke!!!- Angelführer Kieler Förde/Eckernförder Bucht entnommen.
Gegen 15 Uhr war ich dann in Surendorf und dort erwartete mich strahlender Sonnenschein und fast null Wind.  :z :z  Geiles Wetter habe ich gedacht, aber was nützt das wenn sich die Dorsche im Tiefen herumtummeln. Egal, BB startklar gemacht und in See gestochen.

Wie gesagt, bei bestem Wetter!!:l


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

...und der Blick in Richtung Steilküste!


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Tja, und dann hab ich die Waffe schlechthin angetüddelt.
Ein 18 Gramm Erie.Jigkopf mit einem roten Doppelschwanztwister. Diese Waffe habe ich so ganz bummelig, und ohne große Hoffnung hinter dem BB hergediggelt. Und als ich dann auf Höhe des Seebrückenendes war kam doch tatsächlich Leben in meine Rute. :z  Ich fass es nicht, es gibt doch noch Fische war mein erster, vollkommen überraschter Gedanke. Ein schöner 55er Dorsch hatte den Twister genommen.


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Den Dorsch rasch verarztet und weiter gefischt. Nächster Wurf wieder Kontakt, aber Aussteiger. Mist:e , aber anscheinend habe ich tatsächlich einen Schwarm gefunden. Kaum war der Köder wieder unten, ruppelte es aber auch schon wieder an der Schnur. Der nächste Ostseeleo. Cool, das bringt Fun.:z Ich hab dann in 2 Stunden insgesamt 18 Dorsche gefangen, von denen 13 Stück (42-55cm) den Weg an meinen Fischgalgen gefunden haben. 

Alle Haken besetzt...


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Bei soviel Fisch hat man dann natürlich auch Zeit für ein paar Drillfotos.
Da kommt er!!:m


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

...gleich ist er draußen!


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Einen richtig großen hatte ich dann auch noch


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Der Tag geht zu Ende. Schade, aber es war ein absolut unvergesslicher Nachmittag.


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2004)

Zurück am Strand: Donnerwetter das hat ja mal gelohnt heute!!:z :z #6

So, ich geh jetzt inne Heia. Falls von Euch am Wochenende einer rausfährt, dann wünsche ich Ihm ein ähnlich tolles Ergebnis.#6


----------



## Laggo (27. Februar 2004)

Hi Fischbox,

Fette Strecke hast Du da hingelegt!!! Hut ab:m 

@all und Ihr wollt morgen alle zuhause bleiben;+ 

Also ich fahr morgen los,werde dann Sonntag berichten wie es mir ergangen ist!


----------



## Tierfreund (27. Februar 2004)

Dickes Petri - Fischbox und danke für den kurzweiligen Bericht und die wirklich tollen Fotos. Bloß mist, wenn man verdammt ist, solche Geschichten vor dem Rechner zu erleben.


----------



## Ace (27. Februar 2004)

Klasse Thomas#6

ich muss auch unbedingt wieder ins Belly...hätte nicht gedacht das du bei dem kalten Wasser so gut fängst...da bist du wirklich auf ein Nest gestoßen


----------



## Broesel (27. Februar 2004)

....uff...das ist ja genial. Bei diesen Wassertemps so ein Dorschnest mit anständiger Größe in Ufernähe...goil:z 

Ich denke, bei so viel Action war auch nix mit frieren....Rute unter Dauerbelastung... 

Aber Belly??..nene..ich warte lieber, bis die Dorsche wieder unter Land kommen... :q


----------



## Samyber (28. Februar 2004)

Hey,
super klasse !!

Bei diesem Bericht und den Foto`s hälts ja keiner mehr
zu Hause aus !!

DANKE !!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Fischbox: #6 #6 #6 
Super Bericht - super Fotos - super gefangen...
Ich werde es aber trotzdem wie Broesel halten und warten bis die Dorsche unter Land sind #h  oder bis die Ostsee erträgliche Temperaturen hat, Belly´s einen Außenboarder und ich im Lotto gewonnen  

@Laggo: wenn ich mir heute die Wetterprognose anschaue war die Absagewelle wohl echt zu früh angerollt... 

Ich werde heute mit Fischkoopp und Stein mal sehn was in Kiel geht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2004)

Klasse Fische und super Bericht, Thomas !!
Bin nun echt am überlegen,ob ich ne extra Portion Antibiotika reinschmeisse und doch noch los jage.... ;+ ;+ 
Aber ich glaube Du warst just zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Platz;
2 Kumpel waren gestern in WH und haben sich nur die Ei.. abgefroren......


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Februar 2004)

aber hallo fischbox

gratulation klasse wenn man nicht aufgibt und dann so ein erfolg aus dem anfänglichen mißerfolg wird

dolle bilder und klasse story

mehr davon


----------



## theactor (28. Februar 2004)

HI,

Thomas .. das ist ja *unglaublich*!
Mir wurde ja schon bei Reppis -dasBBgehtvorlauterDorschenunter-Bildern schwindelig - und jetzt DAS!
#6#6#6

HOffentlich wirds bald wieder Land-Dorschig oder jemand steckt mich gewaltsam ins Belly ..  

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Februar 2004)

Gratulation Thomas.....erstklassige Ausbeute..... war echt gespannt auf die Bidler und nu hat es mich echt umgehauen.....
Spitze !!!

@ Sönke



> oder jemand steckt mich gewaltsam ins Belly


:q :q 
noch ein paar Bilder mehr von dieser Sorte....vielleicht noch mit Silber garniert.... dann muss Dich keiner mehr zwingen :q :q


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2004)

Umso überraschender finde ich die Tatsache, dass wir letzte Woche 1000m "nördlicher" waren und mir der Strand von der Beschaffenheit (wenig Bewuchs und verhältnismäßig flach) überhaupt nicht gefiel (bei dieser Jahreszeit).
Aber kann man mal sehen; die Jungs sind da wo man sie nicht erwartet........


----------



## Fischbox (28. Februar 2004)

Ja mir hat der Strand beim herauspaddeln auch nicht zugesagt. Reiner Sandstrand und null Bewuchs oder Steine. Hab mir aber gedacht das der bestimmt nicht einfach so im Angelführer steht.

Achso, wenn ich Euch noch mal "die Waffe" vorstellen darf. 

Voilà:m


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich erst meine Ami-Krebs einsetzte..........die sehen echt fängig aus !
Mal sehen was das nächste weekend so bringt....


----------



## uli.str (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Fischbox!
Ein fettes Petri Heil von mir )

!!! Super Bericht und echt starke Fotos !!!


----------



## theactor (28. Februar 2004)

HI,

@DD: 





> noch ein paar Bilder mehr von dieser Sorte....vielleicht noch mit Silber garniert.... dann muss Dich keiner mehr zwingen


Ich fürchte beinah, dass Du Recht hast .. bin schon ganz weich...

#h 
Sönke#h


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Februar 2004)

geil Fishbox gut gemacht !!!


----------



## CarstenM (28. Februar 2004)

Nabend Fischbox,

was soll ich da noch sagen... Hut ab! Bin aber schon ein wenig enttäuscht, dass da in Falkenstein gar nix ging. Schon ein etwas komisches Gefühl,  einen Tip abzugeben, der dann so gar nicht fruchtet. Na ja, zum Gück bist Du Deinem anglerischen Urinstinkt gefolgt und hast nicht aufgegeben. So ein Stellenwechsel ist manchmal nicht ganz verkehrt.
Hast Du denn in Falkenstein denn nur draußen in der Rinne gefischt? Ich war eigentlich immer an der Abbruchkante zugange, da  mir der richtig Tiefe Bereich zu eintönig erschien. Aber zugegebenermaßen auch noch nie bei solchen Temperaturen.

Noch ein schönen Wochenende, Carsten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Februar 2004)

Habe hier noch eine Webcam von Surendorf. 

Nette Strecke, die Du da hingelgt hast. mir persönlich wären es zuviel. Sie müssen ja auch filletiert werden!!!


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

HI,



> mir persönlich wären es zuviel. Sie müssen ja auch filletiert werden



Mir grad nicht.. bei meiner totalen Fischflaute im Moment könnte ich die Tiefkühltruhe eigentlich auch ausstellen...  nixxx mehr drin


----------



## MichaelB (29. Februar 2004)

Moin,



> Sie müssen ja auch filletiert werden!!!


Stimmt, aber dann kommt das Beste... #v  #g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Februar 2004)

Das Problem bei 18 Dorschen dieser Größe ist ja auch, das sie zum Auto geschleppt werden müssen. Meist kommt man ja mit dem BB nicht da raus , wo das Auto steht. Dann heißt es bei der Größe ca 20-25 Kilo Fisch (vorsichtig geschätzt)  zum Auto zu schleppen. Und am Strand möchte ich bei der Kälte nicht wirklich die Fische filetieren! Ausnehmen und Kiemen rausschneiden ist selbstverständlich, aber filetieren bei der Kälte ist schon mehr als verrückt und wohl nur für die ganz Harten gedacht!

Ne bei 10 ist bei mir Schluß! Als ich mit dem BB anfing habe ich auch solche Strecken hingelegt, bis ich das erste mal fast 2 Kilometer laufen musst, um zum Auto zu kommen. Deshalb ist bei 10 Schluß!


----------



## Laggo (29. Februar 2004)

Hi

@ Bellybootangler

Du mußt genau lesen, er hat 18 gefangen wovon 13 den Weg an seinen Fischgalgen gefunden haben 
Und 13 Fische versorgen(ausnehmen und Kopf ab) geht doch ratzfatz, filetieren kann man dann doch in ruhe zuause.
So mache ich es jedenfalls!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Februar 2004)

Ich kritisiere das nicht. Ist schon in Ordnung, selbst wenn er alle 18 abgeschlagen hätte, wäre es sein Ding gewesen. Nur selbst 13 müssen filetiert werden und das dauert eben seine Zeit. Und zum Auto müssen die auch geschleppt werden! Selbst wenn da Kopf und Gedärme ab sind, wiegen diese 13 immer noch 13-15 Kilo! Sollte jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich hatte jedenfalls mal das Glück nur 9 Dorsche von je 2-4 Kilo zu fangen und musste damit fast 2 Kilometer laufen. Sowas mache ich garantiert nie wieder!!!

Durchgeschwitzt bis auf die Knochen und das bei Minusgraden im Februar! Aus Fehlern lernt man!


----------



## Fischbox (29. Februar 2004)

So viel mehr Fische hätten es wirklich nicht sein dürfen. Ich hatte zwar nur ca. 200 Meter bis zum Auto, war aber trotzdem heilfroh als ich endlich angekommen war. Die Demontage der Fische hat ca. 45 Minuten in Anspruch genommen. Das ist alles im grünen Bereich. 



> 9 Dorsche von je 2-4 Kilo



In dem Fall ist Angeln Schwerstarbeit.

@ CarstenM

Ich hab, weil ich eigentlich immer am Paddeln bin, in Falkenstein alle Bereiche abgegrast. Vielleicht war ja auch der Köder zu wuchtig. Wer weiß wie es gelaufen wäre, wenn ich "die Waffe" schon dort angetüdelt hätte?!


----------



## Fischbox (29. Februar 2004)

Ich leg noch mal 'nen schönen Sonnenuntergang vom Freitag nach. 

:m Voilà


----------



## Fischbox (29. Februar 2004)

...und noch eins von dem kleinen Dorschnemo der eigentlich im Scheerhafen sein Zuhause hat. Hatte sich wohl verschwommen der kleine Scheisser!!


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Schönes Bild!!


> und noch eins von dem kleinen Dorschnemo der eigentlich im Scheerhafen sein Zuhause hat


Für den Scheerhafen ist das aber schon ein ganz schöner Brocken!  
Geradezu pubertär! :m


----------

